# Worth the trip to Newry?



## Shawady (24 Nov 2008)

There has been a lot in the news in the past week or so about the amount of people travelling over the border to shop in Newry.
One of my friends has a van and we were thinking of driving up some morning to stock up on food & alcohol and presents for Christmas.
I was just wondering is there reallly that much of a price difference to justify the journey?
Anyone do there shopping up there?


----------



## Caveat (24 Nov 2008)

A few existing threads on this - try a search.

E.g  here's one.


----------



## LennyBriscoe (24 Nov 2008)

Brian Leneghan our patriotic finance minister is giving you an incentive to travel north - increase of VAT here to 21.5 where as his counterpart in the UK is set to annouce a 2.5% reduction in VAT. Thats a 6.5% saving on VAT alone.


----------

